# MacBook Air ne s'allume plus



## Jokinou (9 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour ce matin, ils me restait 5% de batterie , je le laisse, je reviens a midi. Il a plus de batterie, normal, je le branche sur secteur et l'allume.

La j'entends le ventilateur tournait a fond mais rien ne démarre, je me dit il a planter , du coup je l'eteind ( en laissant le bouton power appuyé) et depuis impossible de le rallumer. 

Il y'a 0 bruit , 0 réaction. La seule chose que jarrive a faire , lorsque j'appuie simultanément sur shift, Alt, maj, power ( 5s ) la lumière du magsafe passe au vert pendant 2-3 s puis reviens au orange.

Est ce que qquun aurait une idée pour me sortir de ce merdier ?
Merci d'avance .


----------



## gmaa (9 Juillet 2014)

Mauvaise gestion de batterie!...
https://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/notebooks.html
Lire notamment le paragraphe stockage longue durée ... décharge profonde.


----------



## Jokinou (9 Juillet 2014)

On parle de 6 mois la .. Ici c'est une question de quelques heures .. Je ne pense pas que ce soit réellement ca le problème. Surtout que le magsafe avait une led orange et maintenant la led est verte, ce qui signifierait que la batterie soit pas HS, qu'elle ai été chargé mais je sais pas il démarre pas :/ .. Une autre solution svp ?

edit : en faisais bien attention , j'entend un leger petit bruit ( de disque dur on dirait bien ) quand j'essaye de l'allumer.


----------



## gmaa (9 Juillet 2014)

Alors tenter le reset SMC.
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Jokinou (9 Juillet 2014)

Déjà fait , c'est la combinaison de touche dont je parlais dans mon premier post =\


----------



## gmaa (9 Juillet 2014)

Je crains que tu sois obligé d'envisager le SAV!


----------



## Jokinou (9 Juillet 2014)

shit ! il marchait parfaitement ce matin . je vais y passer demain on verra bien ce qu'ils disent


----------



## Jean-jipooz (21 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,

Il m'arrive exactement le même souci. Peux-tu me dire quel à été le diagnostique du Genius Bar stp ?

Merci !


----------

